# Help racing pigeon



## crazydogs (Aug 13, 2011)

Please can anybody help me with an injured racing pigeon trying to find details on it.
I have rung the rspca who are coming out they just dont know when it will be.

The pigeon flew into our front door stunned itself it can't fly but can walk but keeps falling forward i have got it in a cat box with a blanket over it.

I have it's number of it's leg but the rpra i have been on to report it are only open mon-fri and i don't want to keep the poor thing in the garage till monday or when the rspca decide to show up.

Any help would be great
thank you


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This came up on Google so hope it's some use

Pigeonbasics.com - Lost Birds

Hope you have some luck tracing it's owner


----------



## crazydogs (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi
thank you Cleo38 i have managed to contact his owner i didn't know the tag on his other leg was his owners phone number lol till somebody helped me lift him out the box to look at his tags.
He was flying home to Barnsley so he is quite a way off home as we are in the West Midlands he started out in Buckingham this morning at around 10am his owner said and he got to us around 1.20.
We are keeping him over night to see if he is any better by the morning and if he isn't his owner is coming to pick him up.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

crazydogs said:


> Hi
> thank you Cleo38 i have managed to contact his owner i didn't know the tag on his other leg was his owners phone number lol till somebody helped me lift him out the box to look at his tags.
> He was flying home to Barnsley so he is quite a way off home as we are in the West Midlands he started out in Buckingham this morning at around 10am his owner said and he got to us around 1.20.
> We are keeping him over night to see if he is any better by the morning and if he isn't his owner is coming to pick him up.


Hope he's ok. I found one the other week when walking my dog but luckily he just seemed as if he needed a rest as she flew off after a few mins.

Well done for helping him out though


----------

